# [HELP] My new Laptop can't run Linux...



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello...

Yesterday I brought a new HP Pavilion dv6000 Laptop

Here is the configuration..


> AMD Turion 64x2 1.9 GHz
> 1 GB DDR2
> 160 GB HDD
> nVidia GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M


 
But now, the problem is that I can't install ANY Linux on it.  
I tried...


> Ubuntu 7.04
> Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5
> Fedora 7
> Linux Mint
> ...


In these all, only OpenSuSE 10.2 is able to boot but unable to load Desktop Effects and Sound. 
Others simply refused to boot or start X-Server.

And interestingly BackTrack Linux 2 simply WORKED with Audio & Video... !!

Someone please suggest a solution... I want to install Ubuntu and OpenSuSE with Beryl or Compiz-Fusion.
I can't live without Linux... Please...

NOTE : I heard that nVidia GeForce series NOT have any problem on Linux. Thats why I brought this Lappy. U can understand my frustration...  

[SIZE=+2]HELP PLEASE !!![/SIZE]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

Your solution lies here:
*wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_(dv6116eu)


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks QM for quick reply...

I checked that link. But it shows..


> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.


 
What else ???

Do u mean this ???


----------



## vish786 (Oct 28, 2007)

@shirish nagar, 
am curious to know what error ur getting while running installation, for all distro.

@qwertymaniac

*wiki.ubuntu.com/hpdv2115
*wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6233se

ubuntus already ahead.... these links shows detail testing of ubuntu... unbelievable.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the links Vish..

Let me check the links...

I'll be back after trying these solutions...
Please post other solutions if u have !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

My link works and its for your Laptop exclusively


----------



## vish786 (Oct 28, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> My link works and its for your Laptop exclusively


LOL... i took those links after refering ur link 

* @shirish nagar, *
links which qwerty & i gave r same , found those 2 links as sub pages in qwerty's links


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

okkk... SORRY...

Hers I'm back....

I tried  that solution but this is what I'm getting regularly...


```
[221.056000] bcm43xx : Error : Microcode "bcm43xx-microcode5.fw"
no available or load failed.
```

and 

```
Fatal server error : no screens found
```

What to do now ???


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

first error is what?when u tried module-assistant to compile?
i think ur laptop got nvidia card?then during sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" select oss "nv" driver.select only supported resolution.try with 1024x768 downwards..


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

yeh.. I got nVidia card.

I tried only sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

It is for screen resolution.
and I got a WideScreen
What should I do now ??


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

^select "nv" as driver in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay.. Let me try..

I'll be back within 5-10 Minutes.

Will u here Prakash ??

ohh... sh!t... NO USE  !!!

After  reconfiguration of X-Server same problem persist.. NO SCREENS FOUND.

Another problem is that, on my Laptop, HP Pavilion dv6000 is written. And in System Information it shows HP Pavilion dv6500 Notebook.
Is this make any difference ??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you got it installed or is it telling that at the Boot menu?


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

Problem is that, when I tried to boot into LiveDVD, those "No Screens Found" and that Macromodule's problem comes.

I found 2 more links on Ubuntu Forums.

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
and
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582220

Now, I think that I need alternate CD/DVD
But, I'm on Dial-up... 

Can someone download it for me and mail me ??
Please......


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

But DVD edition of Ubuntu is a mix of Live + Alternate, and you already have that


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

then What may be the problem ???

I'm tired now... I'm in front of Laptop since 7AM. It's 12.30 now.
5 and half hour continuously. 

I wanna sleep a bit.. I'll be back after 1 Hr.

But I want to install Ubuntu on my Laptop today...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2007)

@Shirish - is your model DV6602AU ? I guess so cause I have exactly the same model. even I failed to run any Linux distro on that, Untill yesterday. Mehul pointed me to Sabayon. 

Download the MiniEdition or the DVD , it does detect the nvidia chip but it says its unknown, even then you will get full resolution screen and you can checkout compiz-fuzion with all effects turned on. I am using Sabayon 3.4 MiniEdition, live section.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I think in BIOS disable any onboard gfx(ati?) and select Pciexpress as card.i dont know if ur lappy bios support that.
then:
after running :select "nv" as driver in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
do a 
	
	



```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
```
even in livecd mode.press ctrl+alt+f1tof6 for terminal.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2007)

shirish , if you are running a 64bit edition of the OS then turn on visualization option in the BIOS. I think that will solve the problem.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 28, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> shirish , if you are running a 64bit edition of the OS then turn on *visualization* option in the BIOS. I think that will solve the problem.


 @ Charan,
SAME SAME MODEL !! 
Ohhh yeh.. Let me turn on *Virtualization* option... and check...

But that Sabayon Mini Edition is also 700MB !!
I'm on Dial-up yaar....

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME !!! (It means koi to mere liye apani Bandwidth waste karake download karo..)

BTW, Charan,
Where u live ?? In Maharashtra or somewhere else ???


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ IT Capital = Bangalore


----------



## Garbage (Oct 29, 2007)

ohh.. then it's hard to send me DVD.. 

Okay.. Let me see somewhere else. (WHY I DON'T HAVE BROADBAND ???  )


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^ Just post a request in the "Distro Request Thread" some one may help you .


----------



## Garbage (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ I posted 2 times there for OpenSuSE and Ubuntu. But none of them helped me !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 29, 2007)

@shirish
The first module load failure is for your Broadcom network adaptor.

The second is surely related the the 7150IGP. I'm sorry, I'm not into nVidia cards. I suggest you haf a look at nVidia Linux forums. Don't go by your laptop models instead search for 7150 + Linux display problems.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 31, 2007)

I installed Sabayon Linux.
But when I was on Live CD, compiz-fusion was working. But when I installed on HDD, then it is NOT WORKING !!! 

How to enable compiz-fusion ??


----------



## mehulved (Oct 31, 2007)

Run accel-manager


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

ohh Thanks mehul...

It worked !!! 

First time ever I have compiz running on my machine.

Is there Gnome version of Sabayon? Or any other distro ??


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> ohh Thanks mehul...
> 
> It worked !!!
> 
> ...


Sabayon DVD contains GNOME.
And the latest sabayon release should let you choose what components to install.


----------



## riteshroy99 (Aug 30, 2008)

whatever the system configuration(My computer>right click>properties) shows, is the actual configuration of the computer, regardless of what is printed on the laptop. Also see the labels stuck beneath your laptop which shows the actual model no. and the authentic sticker of windows installed.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

Year Old thread bumped 
Has the prob been sorted Garbage?


----------

